# Type 1 pregnant with Identical Twins



## Megan Phillips (May 6, 2020)

Hi everyone,
Hope you are all staying safe .
I’m type 1 have been for 22 years, and we are over the moon to say we are pregnant with identical twins (after two years of concentrating on getting my HBAC1 down).
I just wondered if anyone has any experience on here with a twin pregnancy?
I’m now 16 weeks, and I’m worrying about everything, the pressure of keeping my sugars on track and just how everything we do now affects these little humans.
Ive been trying to find information on his twins might affect diabetes differently but haven’t found much.
Thanks, Megan


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (May 6, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum - can’t help with twin pregnancy advice but I’m sure someone will do, just wanted to say congratulations, how exciting   There are lots of people here with T1 and pregnancy experience so I’m sure you’ll find plenty of support.


----------



## grovesy (May 6, 2020)

Have you tried TAMBA they are a multiple birth charity, been around a long time.


----------



## Megan Phillips (May 6, 2020)

LucyDUK said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum - can’t help with twin pregnancy advice but I’m sure someone will do, just wanted to say congratulations, how exciting   There are lots of people here with T1 and pregnancy experience so I’m sure you’ll find plenty of support.


Thank you Lucy


----------



## Megan Phillips (May 6, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Have you tried TAMBA they are a multiple birth charity, been around a long time.


Thank you, yes TAMBA is a great site theyve recently re branded to the twins trust, I’ve joined their groups too, I just haven’t found much for Type 1 mums as yet. Will keep looking though. Thanks


----------



## Thebearcametoo (May 6, 2020)

Welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy


----------



## SB2015 (May 7, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Megan Phillips , and congratulations.
Sorry not to be able to help at all
Keep in touch and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Pigeon (May 13, 2020)

Hi Megan,congratulations! I had a healthy baby boy just before Christmas, you can read about my pregnancy further down the Pregnancy forum. A friend of mine with T1 had twins 18 months ago, she's not on here but just wanted to reassure you it is do able. She had lots of extra scans but that is normal for diabetes or twins! They were delivered by c section at 37 weeks, both healthy. She managed with injections through out the pregnancy - I had a pump, which probably makes it easier to react to increasing insulin requirements. We also both had a Libre sensor throughout, which was invaluable - ask your GP to prescribe them if you don't have it already. 

Best if luck, try to enjoy your pregnancy and not Google too much, easier said than done I know!


----------



## Megan Phillips (May 13, 2020)

Thank you for your lovely message and congratulations to you too! Hope you and lil one are both well.
I have the libre, and I love it! Honestly can’t imagine going back to testing now. I’m on injections I’ve never fancied the pump, but I know some people swear by it. Good to know that your friend injected throughout though and everything went well too. I’ll will try to stay off Google , especially at the moment when I have more time than normal on my hands it’s all too tempting x


----------

